# Looking for med. TCR carbon



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I am recalling how comfy mine was. It just had a shimmy problem. Maybe it was that particular bike. . . anyway, I want another chance. If you're selling, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Heyderwhatsup05 (Jan 15, 2006)

rcnute said:


> I am recalling how comfy mine was. It just had a shimmy problem. Maybe it was that particular bike. . . anyway, I want another chance. If you're selling, let me know. Thanks!


Hey I sent you an email and PM...get back to me when you have a chance.


----------

